# SS.org font?



## Zoltta (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello, just wondering what font is used for the logo of the site. If its a custom and there is no name for it, does anyone has a some what hi-res picture of the logo? I prefer a solid color background and text if thats possible. Thanks


----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2008)

The font is called Planet Kosmos, and it's freeware.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 7, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> Hello, just wondering what font is used for the logo of the site. If its a custom and there is no name for it, does anyone has a some what hi-res picture of the logo? I prefer a solid color background and text if thats possible. Thanks



Brian, are you starting "Eightstring.org"


----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Jan 7, 2008)

/\


----------



## Zoltta (Jan 7, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Brian, are you starting "Eightstring.org"



haha i wish, im just using it for some Designs i wanna experiment with.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 10, 2008)

And now I'm using it to create an advert for SS.org for a university project using After Effects.

Thanks Search Function! !


----------

